# TTS Wheel Fitment



## a8rnx (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just a quick one, I am after some advice on wheel spec's before I go ahead & order my wheels.

My stock wheels are 19x9 ET52 with 255/35/19 tyres, the new wheels are 19x8.5 ET48 lightweight race wheels all round.

Will I be ok with losing half an inch on width & what would be the best size tyres to run on these? 235/35/19?

The car will be on 30mm H&R springs with OEM Mag Ride soon.

*Please note the wheels are for personal preference & perfect fitment to get R8 V10 calipers behind them.

Cheers!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes your loosing half an inch on width but your only going in by 2.4mm with a et48 
I run 8.5j with 245/35/19
















On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## a8rnx (Aug 14, 2015)

Cheers mate! That looks smart 

Are you on stock suspension or?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes mate but my wheels are ET35 so sit closer to the arch which makes it look lower

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

I run 235 35 19's on my ET35 8.5J 19's. I needed the stretch of the 235 to avoid the rubbing I got with 255 on my old ET35's. This is on standard TTS ride height, would be interested to see yours with the 30mm drop.


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

I managed to get a set of 19x8.5J ET32 wheels to fit (the brakes on the RS are huge so caliper clearance is usually an issue)...they are fairly flush with the arch...lowered on KW V3's...I don't think you could get any lower offset wise


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice fit with the 32's 8) , what tyres you running?


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

s_robinson91 said:


> Nice fit with the 32's 8) , what tyres you running?


I went with 225/40 as I was expecting the fitment to be tight...will probably change them for 235/35/19 to give that extra bit of traction..the car feels alittle unsettled when I go quick around corners


----------

